# biggest weight plates you would/do put on a dumbell



## master (Feb 12, 2010)

just wondering the size of plate you go up to when loading up dumbells

currently ive got 7.5kg marcy plates on there and they seem quite big to look at but when lifting a weights a weight surely?


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

25 kg either side just so you can look hard :lol: nah im jokin realistically prob about 10kg at the most otherwise there just going to get in the way when lifting


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

What sized dumbell?(olympic or standard).

I've just come out of the garage where i train and coincidently i did try the 15kg plates on my olympic dumbells.They did feel big but were ok. I always use the 10kg plates on first then put as many 5's on as needed.

Standard sized would probably be a bit less.

Saying the above,plate sizes do vary in size from one brand to the next and also everyones arm length is different etc.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you're supposed to make that bar weigh even more???


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

5kg plates, anything bigger and i get bruises down my arms - dumbells come in different lengths though, the ones I have at home I could probably get five or six 5 kilo plates on each side.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

ive loaded up dbs with 20kg plates before, but only to do farmers walks. For pressing i used 7.5kgs plates


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

i use 10kg plates for em, interferes with deadlift, but i curl and press with em.


----------



## The_Hammers (Feb 28, 2010)

bradleyroblett said:


> 25 kg either side just so you can look hard :lol: nah im jokin realistically prob about 10kg at the most otherwise there just going to get in the way when lifting


lmao, that would make me look hard, but not so hard when I look like a **** trying to lift

3 x 5 kg each side, tryed 2x 7.5 kg ended up getting hit by them doing certain exercises


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

I use 10's when doing srugs and bent rows


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

The_Hammers said:


> lmao, that would make me look hard, but not so hard when I look like a **** trying to lift
> 
> 3 x 5 kg each side, tryed 2x 7.5 kg ended up getting hit by them doing certain exercises


son you got a pic of upton park as your avatar!

TOO RIGHT MY BOY!

IROOOOOOOOONS


----------



## The_Hammers (Feb 28, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> son you got a pic of upton park as your avatar!
> 
> TOO RIGHT MY BOY!
> 
> IROOOOOOOOONS


deeppurple youre a legend :thumb:

upton park = real football/real fans, not like none of these fake man united/liverpool glory supporters who support a team a 100 miles away!


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm currently looking for some olympic plates for my dumbells can anyone recomend a brand where the 5 and 10k plates may be smaller than others?


----------

